# IMSI- The new version of ICSI for Male Factor Infertility



## twiglets

Hi,

Me and DH have just come across this new technique of ICSI called *IMSI* which is not used in the UK yet but is being used in several countries abroad. We have found it very interesting and would like to know if anyone has used it yet and/or been successful with this new technique.

http://bmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/328/7435/306-a

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/science/article4282460.ece

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492949.stm

/links


----------



## shem

Hi RosesIve read about it in the papers don't know an awful lot but am definately interested as having icsi tx ourselves sounds like it could have higher sucess rates just wonder how long it will take to be used in the uk.


----------



## Hayleigh

'WOW' That sounds fantastic!!! a 48% pregnancy rate!!! it does make you wonder why they havent come up with this sooner doesnt it!!!


----------



## Tamtam

Hi Roses, Shem and Hayleigh,

I am new to FF. I also had 4 ICSI cycles in Beirut, Lebanon. My DH has severe oligospermea and we had embryonic arrest in the last two attemtps. The embryologist here highly recommended IMSI. Do you know which cliniques in Europe or the US have IMSI? Does anyone know how much it costs? 

thx!

Tamtam


----------



## millie13

Hi Tamtam

Sorry to butt in but I have just found this for you

http://www.fertilitycenter-crete.gr/page.aspx?id=107&lang=en

I havent read it all so I don't know if its relevant or nor.

Good luck.


----------



## Bellini

from the times article:

"IMSI is not yet offered in the UK, though it is performed by clinics in Italy, Israel, Switzerland and Spain."

HTH


----------



## mousey

Hiya - we heard about this from our clinic who said they were hoping to start using it in next few months . We are def interested in trying it as we are going for our last cycle . Forgot to ask how much it will cost , but at the end of the day we have tried so many times and if there is just a ***** of hope we will just have to find the money from somewhere ( maybe with all this rain I might find a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow  ) .With us everything seems to have been focused on the eggs with no mention of sperm even though we have had to have ICSI so we are hoping this might make some difference .  

M x


----------



## kara76

IVF wales plan on starting this soon


----------



## Tamtam

thx! The rates are impressive and the chania clinique seems to be a good option. I am always worried they'd be overwhelmed with the numbers they have . Any of u tried or heard of IMSI used in Chicago or anywhere else in the US? what about Switzerland? do you think there'll b a huge difference in cost between US& Europe?


----------



## Han72

Yup, I've had it done (in Paris) but no baby here  

It's all very well if your only issue is male-factor related but if there's anything else going on then IMSI isn't going to help....

xxx


----------



## Nikki2008

Instituto Marques in Barcelona offers IMSI, think it costs 500 Euro but not sure. I can recommend this clinic but did not try IMSI.


----------

